# Golden Groomer in MD/VA



## TheGrandRapidian (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone know a good groomer in the MD/VA area? I've had some bad luck lately on a few places and would rather travel a little bit to get a better result. Thanks


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have a more specific location? I live in Maryland & don't take my goldens to the groomers, do it myself as they don't require much--feet, ears, tail. Invest in a pair of scissors & thinning shears & you're in business!


----------



## Arnispinay (Oct 26, 2016)

SheetsSM said:


> Do you have a more specific location? I live in Maryland & don't take my goldens to the groomers, do it myself as they don't require much--feet, ears, tail. Invest in a pair of scissors & thinning shears & you're in business!


What do you do to the tail?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's a link to a tutorial: Morningsage Goldens Grooming 3


----------

